# [RISOLTO] cdrom sparito

## uoslagelo

salve gente,

come da oggetto è sparito il cdrom da gnome 2.30. Da terminale tutto ok (modulo kernel montato e appare in /dev). Ho un certo presentimento che sia colpa di policykit, ma non ne sono sicuro...e anche se lo fossi non saprei come sistemare la cosa hihi.

Riuscite a darmi una mano?

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.33-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.33-gentoo-r1-x86_64-Pentium-R-_Dual-Core_CPU_E5200_@_2.50GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 24 May 2010 12:30:04 +0000

distcc 3.1 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r2

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests buildpkg distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ http://gentoo.tiscali.nl/ http://gentoo.mneisen.org/ http://mirror.uni-c.dk/pub/gentoo/"

LANG="it_IT"

LC_ALL="it_IT"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/lordvan /usr/local/portage/layman/voyageur /usr/local/portage/layman/sunrise /usr/local/portage/layman/wolf31o2 /usr/local/portage/layman/desktop-effects /usr/local/portage/layman/gnome /usr/local/portage/layman/manu /usr/local/portage/layman/initng-portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 applet berkdb bluetooth bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt custom-optimization cxx dbus device-mapper disk-partition dri dts dvb dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam fat firefox flac fortran fts3 gajim gdbm gdu gedit gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal hddtemp iconv ioctl java jpeg laptop lcms libnotify lm_sensors mad mikmod mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib nautilus ncurses networkmanager nls nptl nptlonly ntfs ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl pm-utils png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support readline reflection sdl secure-delete sensord session smp sound spell spl sse sse2 sse3 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd theora threads tiff tordns totem truetype udev unicode usb v4l2 vorbis webkit x264 xcb xcomposite xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="auth_digest authn_file authz_groupfile dav dav_fs" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel i810" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTSLast edited by uoslagelo on Fri Jun 04, 2010 10:22 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## riverdragon

Anche con tutta la buona volontà possibile, darti una mano è ben difficile: non si capisce chiaramente né che problema sia, né cosa tu abbia fatto per arrivarci, né come sia configurato il tuo sistema.

----------

## uoslagelo

hai ragione. Ho inserito qualche info in più

----------

## bi-andrea

credo di aver capito anche senza aver "decifrato" il testo...............può dipendere da un crollo lento dell'hardware, lo dico perchè ho avuto proprio in questo periodo una scheda madre che iniziava ad dare gli ultimi colpi di vita, in genere inizia coi dcrom, poi con gli HD e ti trovi anche a volte dei strani erorri...credo che Gentoo questo giro non centri,.............magari fare un boot con una live, con Gentoo da una penna usb, un HD esterno per vedere se è proprio così..........

 :Smile: 

----------

## uoslagelo

se fosse stato un controllo lento da terminale non avrei potuto montare il cdrom. Con altre distro tutto ok. Ho l'impressione che sia un problema di permessi (il mio utente è già nel gruppo cdrom)

----------

## Apetrini

Dai una ricompilata a hal e assicurati che stia girando.

Guarda in /etc/fstab e assicurati di NON avere nessuna riga che mappi il lettore cdrom.

Aggiungi haldaemon ai gruppi cdrom, cdrw, disk, plugdev e usb. (se non lo è già)

Nel tuo post dici

 *Quote:*   

>  (modulo kernel montato e appare in /dev)

 

Cosa vuol dire questo? Dopo l'avvio del pc il modulo del kernel è caricato automaticamente o no ?

Le chiavette usb/dischi esterni vengono rilevati automaticamente ?

----------

## uoslagelo

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Dai una ricompilata a hal e assicurati che stia girando.
> 
> Guarda in /etc/fstab e assicurati di NON avere nessuna riga che mappi il lettore cdrom.
> 
> Aggiungi haldaemon ai gruppi cdrom, cdrw, disk, plugdev e usb. (se non lo è già)
> ...

 

 le chiavette usb sono riconosciute correttamente.

ho aggiunto haldaemon ai gruppi che mi hai suggerito ma non succede nulla.

```

02:00.0 IDE interface: JMicron Technology Corp. JMB368 IDE controller

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 827e

   Kernel driver in use: pata_jmicron

```

----------

## Tigerwalk

Prova a cancellare le regole di udev relative al cdrom (dovrebbe essere il file 70-persistent-cd.rules) e lasciale ricreare riavviando udev o la macchina e vedi se ti aiuta.

----------

## uoslagelo

risolto ricompilando gvfs senza l'use gdu

grazie a tutti

----------

